# No more Sufix Tri+



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

So with the demise of Sufix Tri+ whats everyone going to use. I went to the new Bass Pro here outside of Richmond and was going to try the Momoi Hi-Catch but all they had was 1lb spools. Did not want to spen $41 on something just to try so I passed it up.

This is not a mono vs braid thread so lets stay on mono.


----------



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

i tried p line it seems to be ok


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

what you talking about there's tons of the stuff all over...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> what you talking about there's tons of the stuff all over...


Is for now but not being made anymore according to Greg's Baitshack


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ive been using BPS's tightline in 15 and 20.
i like it. its definitely not like trit, but for 5$ for half pound!!?! its a bargain.

my 535mag is loaded with the 20# , its already on its tenth trip out. and i have yet , seen or feel the need to change it.
but when using trit, i had to change about ever 6-8 times out.

go buy a spool or 15 and 20, give it a try. i think youll like it.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

What,Oh no!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

ooeric said:


> ive been using BPS's tightline in 15 and 20.
> i like it. its definitely not like trit, but for 5$ for half pound!!?! its a bargain.
> 
> my 535mag is loaded with the 20# , its already on its tenth trip out. and i have yet , seen or feel the need to change it.
> ...



Truth is that stuff is pretty good. Cheap doesn't hurt a bit. Catch it on sale and load up.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

no sweat off my back. berkley BG...
:fishing:


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

bps tightline is awesome. i've used 15# for my main line and 40# for shock leader.i agree with ooeric, it's strong and resilient. only thing is i think it's not in line with igfa, so if you catch a record fish, it won't count.


----------



## original hooker (Jun 21, 2006)

*BP - TightLine*

Same exact line as Sufix Superior.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

they will probably keep making it, they will just call it something else.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Interseting comments on the BPS Tight Line.

I spooled one of my 4/0's with it in 40lb yellow cause I got a 1/2lb spool on sale for $6.

This stuff is tiff and has the memory of an elephant, but it does not break. It must test close to 60lbs!

What do you think, a bad batch, different manufacturer, just related to the test/line diameter?

I would consider it again simply for the price, but Ande Backcountry and Berkely Big Game are my go-to lines right now.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Agree that BPS tight line is strong stuff. Cabelas Salt Striker mono is another good cheap option. It is one of the thinnest mono's I have found per lb/test and holds up well. Ande backcountry is really thick.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

The Backcountry is thick because it overtests by about 5lbs. I just drop in line test and it works fine.

I like it because it starts, and stays, pretty supple and I don't need to replace it very often.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

the new tight line is made by sufix and is really good stuff for the price. sufix took the contract over from shakespeare, which was still decent line, but it did have alot of memory. i can tell a difference just by looking at it.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Interseting comments on the BPS Tight Line.
> 
> I spooled one of my 4/0's with it in 40lb yellow cause I got a 1/2lb spool on sale for $6.
> 
> ...


yeah, bps tightline is a little stiff especially in the higher pound tests. interesting to know that the bps tight line is made by sufix.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thats why i bought 6 spools when it was on sale for like 6$ a spool
xD


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AirDown said:


> So with the demise of Sufix Tri+ whats everyone going to use. I went to the new Bass Pro here outside of Richmond and was going to try the Momoi Hi-Catch but all they had was 1lb spools. Did not want to spen $41 on something just to try so I passed it up.
> 
> This is not a mono vs braid thread so lets stay on mono.


I started using the Momoi high catch in 50# for my shock last winter. I just fished for a week solid and only had to change my shock once because of a nick. Once I go through the 1#spool of Suffix I have now, I am getting Momoi in 17. Stuff seems great, very abrasion resistent.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

momoi is good. but $$$ ive used it in 15 to 25
i find it a bit stretchy though. cant really drive in a sharp hook. even though im swinging like a madman.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> I started using the Momoi high catch in 50# for my shock last winter. I just fished for a week solid and only had to change my shock once because of a nick. Once I go through the 1#spool of Suffix I have now, I am getting Momoi in 17. Stuff seems great, very abrasion resistent.


I think I may just bite the bullet and go that way.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Momoi Diamond is some great stuff, been using the 16# high vis and liking it alot.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Clyde said:


> The Momoi Diamond is some great stuff, been using the 16# high vis and liking it alot.



I'm with you on the diamond... excellent stuff for main and shockers... been using it for shock leader for a year or so now and really liking it... will roll with it when I run outta the Suffix Tri +...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't forget about this thread I started:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55974

Has anyone tried any of this yet...or even seen it sold anywhere?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Clyde said:


> The Momoi Diamond is some great stuff, been using the 16# high vis and liking it alot.



I saw the Diamond and Illusion. What is the difference between the Hi-Catch and Diamond?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

AirDown said:


> I saw the Diamond and Illusion. What is the difference between the Hi-Catch and Diamond?


Actually, there is a regular "Hi-Catch" line and a "Diamond Hi-Catch" line. There is also the "Diamond Illusion" line. The regular Hi-Catch is a Nylon mono. As best as I can determine, the "Diamond" lines are all co-polymers, and as a result, are all priced MUCH higher. I can't find the specs anywhere online, however, other than the standard corporate descriptions.


----------



## Bassbandit (Apr 28, 2008)

*No more Suffix Tri......*

I hate to hear this. I really enjoy using this line. I like the hi vis yellow color. I also use the Ande backcountry as well. Great line as well. I use the 15lb on my 525 mags. Like the post above, the 15lb test line breaks at 20lbs of pull. The Suffix Tri 17lb would break at about 22lbs.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Actually, there is a regular "Hi-Catch" line and a "Diamond Hi-Catch" line. There is also the "Diamond Illusion" line. The regular Hi-Catch is a Nylon mono. As best as I can determine, the "Diamond" lines are all co-polymers, and as a result, are all priced MUCH higher. I can't find the specs anywhere online, however, other than the standard corporate descriptions.




At this point I lost all my juju, so I'd fish with anything called "Hi-Catch"


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

I bought some Bass Pro Shops yellow Tight Lines in 15lb. and 20lb. So far it seems like good line. I wonder who makes the stuff for BP?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I bought some Tight Line today from Bass Pro in 20# and 40#. I spooled 20# on my SLOSH 30 and was quite impressed. The line has high abraision resistance and casts well.

Jhook, the line is made for BPS by Sufix.

Evan


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i told yall so.. the tightline in 15 and 20 is good stuff!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

"i told yall so"- said ooeric
Even as an Englishman, I find that a little humourous. A person from NYC saying "yall" to
us lot down here. 
No hard feelings Ooeric


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I thought it was supposed to be, "Yeah, I told youse guys dat!" 

Leave the y'all's to us ********, and I guess we can include the Brit too.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im not sure if the info concerning bass pro lines and sufix is correct.....

sufix was bought out by rapalas parent company NORMARK corp. From what I was told by sufix, they would still be manufacturing sufix line in the exact same way and would be keeping the name as well.

momoi is probably going to be my next test run as well as the sufix 17 has been giving me issues as of late. the momoi 20 is the same dia as the tri-plus 17 so we shall see.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I bought a 1/4 spool of Sufix this past weekend. Trying to save a few bucks. I noticed it was made in China after reading this thread. The P-Line is made in Japan. I will search out a source for 1lb spools on P-Line. OH I never liked the Plus as much as the old Tri.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*leader stuff*

I need a roll of 50# stuff for leader material. any ideas/suggestions ?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

darrel said:


> I need a roll of 50# stuff for leader material. any ideas/suggestions ?


Ande Clear


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

NTKG said:


> sufix was bought out by rapalas parent company NORMARK corp. From what I was told by sufix, they would still be manufacturing sufix line in the exact same way and would be keeping the name as well.


I can't imagine they'd kill a line that fishermen are so devoted to.

That said, I've been using 40# Momoi for shock in the last year and haven't had any issues with it. If Sufix blunders and kills Tritanium, I'll probably switch to Momoi for my running line. It's a little more supple than Tri, but it seems to resist nicks well.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well.. i know i have that brooklyn accent, but ya cant help it.
sometimes i have fun and say bloody hell or your a good bloke
sometimes i do have fun with yalls, and well 'whatduyall' no. ill be damned.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Digger said:


> I bought a 1/4 spool of Sufix this past weekend. Trying to save a few bucks. I noticed it was made in China after reading this thread. The P-Line is made in Japan. I will search out a source for 1lb spools on P-Line. OH I never liked the Plus as much as the old Tri.


Be careful with the PLine, I use some for leaders, and it's slick and knots slip sometimes, and (some of) their fluoros are only fluoro coated mono, not completely fluorocarbon. 

I think I'll start using Momoi, too...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ande*

I've got a spool of Ande clear 60 lb for shocker and don't like it .... the knots don't seem to cinch up as good .... I'm using Berkley BG for my shocker and like it alot better .......


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SmoothLures said:


> Be careful with the PLine, I use some for leaders, and it's slick and knots slip sometimes, and (some of) their fluoros are only fluoro coated mono, not completely fluorocarbon.
> 
> I think I'll start using Momoi, too...


I have been using for geesh 8 years and it has been the most constant line during that period with the exception of Big Game which is good stuff; just not as good. Oh I use the CXXtra Strong.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You should Berkly BG straight 40 no shock. You may lose some distance, but you won't lose any fish. Lock the drag down and bring the fish in.


----------

